# CPU Upgrade for Asus IPILP-AR?



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a HP Pavilion s3322.uk that i want to upgrade. I already did the graphics card and ethernet card, now I want to do the Processor.

According to HP, it will take up to a Core 2 Duo E6700 but that was when the comp was made, can I upgrade to a Core 2 Duo E7400 instead?:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Email HP support with the model and serial number of the PC and ask for a CPU support list.
HP is usually very good at supplying that info.


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Email HP support with the model and serial number of the PC and ask for a CPU support list.
> HP is usually very good at supplying that info.


Guess they are not good to me, emailed twice and also called twice. I get some dude in some foreign country trying to sell me a new HP Desktop who also told me that my motherboard cannot be upgraded, the emails only reply with new computers from HP. Is there any other way I could get this info?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The E7400 is a 45nm chip (E6700 is a 65nm) so I doubt your Mobo will accept it.


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

Just tried a Core 2 Duo E6550 and it didn't work, according to HP, it can take up to a E6700 so I don't get it. Wonder if the E6550 is faulty?

Have an idea, what about the Core 2 Duo E4600, at £93.99 am I gaining a lot for the price? At the moment I have the Core 2 Duo E2140.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the E6500 or E6600 would work but the E6550 is newer and has a faster FSB speed all the Exx50 number are later versions with faster bus speeds.


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

Been thinking about this hard and long. Just want to upgrade without having to buy a new comp, if it get too pricey, then it would be better to get a new comp.

The computer in question is the HP Pavilion s3322.uk. Hp says the max memory is 2 GB. If I upgrade this comp's cpu to Duo 2 Core E6600 or E6700 will I be able to upgrade the memory to 4 GB? 

I want to be able to run Vista Business 64, I know it will work with 2 GB but, 4GB will be better.

If I can't upgrade the memory to 4GB, will a 2GB flash drive do the trick?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the ram limit is from the motherboard not the CPU. 
The Flash drive will be slower, there was a big deal made out of being able to use them as ram but I don't know anyone who found it a very good method.


----------



## matateu (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Ring Tone,

I registered on this forum just to give you my feedback 
I have a HP Pavilion Slimline 3230.pt sold in Portugal, but it uses the same motherboard, Asus IPILP-AR v1.02.
When I bought it, it had a Pentium DC 2140, 2GB of RAM (2x1GB), an ATI HD2400 and a 320GB Hard Drive.

hxxp://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01179756&tmp_track_link=ot_faqs/top_issues/pt_pt/c01179756/loc:2&lc=pt&dlc=pt&cc=pt&product=3602374&lang=pt

Even though the specs mention that the motherboard can only handle 2GB of ram, I can assure you it supports 4GB (2x2GB).
Right now I am using a Core2 Duo E6600 with 4GB of RAM, a 1,5TB HDD and a Asus Geforce EN9400GT 1GB wtih HDMI output  all with Vista Ultimate 64 bits.
I tryed a Core2 Duo E6750 and it doesn't work. It's probably due to the 1333MHz FSB.
My guess is that the maximum CPU supported is in fact the E6700.

If I can help you with anything else please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanx so much for that, I'll probably go the same route you did.


----------

